# HI NEW FROM MEXICO¡¡



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

HI FRIENDS IM FORM MEXICO I BROUGHT A FEW DAYS A NISSAN SKYLINE GTR34 V SPEC IM GOING TODAY FOR THE CAR IN DALLAS , i have in mind install nitro but i dont now is the best for the car?? i have 1200 dlls only what recommend me the car haves this:
This are the car accessories 
1999 R34 GT-R Vspec, 
6 Speed Gertrag Gearbox, Nismo G-Attack Suspension, 
Nismo G-Max Multi Plate Clutch, Nismo ECU, Nismo Front Bar, 
Factory Carbon Fibre Rear Ground Affects Tray, Ganador Aero Side Mirrors, 
Clear Lights ( Indicators ), Impul Exhaust, 
Kenwood MP3 Player, M10 Blinder, 
Original Factory Equipment Available As New, 
Suspension, Exhauast, Catalytic Converter, 
Also features HKS 2530 Turbos and 285/30/ZR18 Bridgstone tyres, slotted disc rotters, Tien racing suspention -(height adjustable) Power FC with hand controler, OS Gieken cam gears, Dual squirt injecters, Hks stainless exhaust, Apexi stainless front pipes, Extra heavy duty clutch, HKS turbo timer. 
400m in 11.47s @133 MPH and 550 horse

thanks for your tiem and sorry for the english jejeje 
recommende something pliss










THIS IS MY CAR I WAITH YOUR ANSWERS AND OPINIONS THANKS


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NICE....come on GT-R owners! give the kid some good advice!!!

btw...you guys think it might be a bitch to import an RB25DET from japan to Mexico?


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*HIS THE PICS*

IM PUT THE PICS OF THE MY CAR CHECK THE ENGINE¡¡













































ENJOY


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sweet ride


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*THANKS*

THANK YOU FRIEND HAVE THOUGHT TO PUT HIM SALTPETER BUT NOT YOU IF IT IS THE BEST OPTION THEY COULD RECOMMEND ME SOMETHING??? AND HOW MANY HORSES OF IT FORCES IT TOLERATES THE MOTOR STOCK??? THIS CAR 550 HP ALREADY BRINGS they can SEE IT IN THE PICTURE OF THE MOTOR, A KIT BRINGS HKS PLEASE HELPS ME THAT I can PUT HIM


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

sin tocar el motor, puede aguantar 550-600 a las ruedas.
no le pongas nitro, talves injectale con alcol, da mas poder y al mismo tiempo lo enfria

buena suerte, lindo carro!


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*GRACIAS*



Godzilla said:


> sin tocar el motor, puede aguantar 550-600 a las ruedas.
> no le pongas nitro, talves injectale con alcol, da mas poder y al mismo tiempo lo enfria
> 
> buena suerte, lindo carro!


ORALE GRACIAS TMB EH VISTO EL N-TERCOOLER ESE SIRVE PARA MANTENER SUPER FRIO EL INTERCOOLER AL CORRER????


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

GRYPHO said:


> ORALE GRACIAS TMB EH VISTO EL N-TERCOOLER ESE SIRVE PARA MANTENER SUPER FRIO EL INTERCOOLER AL CORRER????


no grites(escribes todo en letra capital)  

eso tambien es bueno, pero lo que yo describo es un injector con mezcla de agua y alcol antes de entrar al motor. (da mejor combustion)
Tengo el numero de alguien que abla espanol quien trabaja de mecanico en estos carros, pregunta por Junior, 631-588-8359 martes a viernes de 7:30am - 3:30pm EST.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*ORALE*

jejeje ok no grito voy a ir por el a dallas apenas pero cuando lo tenga aqui espero me ayuden para dejarlo aun mas perro¡¡¡ saludos


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*por cierto*

por cierto estare en dallas sabes en donde encontrar ese tipo de injectores haya o como se llaman de cuantos cc son y como funcionan para ir investigando saludos


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey u sure thats your car? U said its got twin 2530s but that looks like a big single in the pic to me!!
The number plates look like they are from New South Wales in Australia.
Is it school holidays over there in the states?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

suposely the car is in texas......and hes leaving Mexico city today to pick it up at Dallas.....it does look like a single Turbo.....its too big.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*MMMM*

THE OWNER OF THE CAR NOT TOLD ME WHAT BROUGHT THE CAR, YOU WHEN HE HAS TAKEN HIM THOSE PICTURES WHEN I HAVE THE CAR I ENTER OTHER YOU SEE TO THE FORUM SO THANKS TO HELP ME LUCK AND THANK YOU


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

kool, i think i got that. All the best, make sure hes not doing anything shonky. As it only has a single turbo, probably put out around the same power though.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*PLIS*

PLEASE HELP ME RECOMMEND ME SOMETHING TO THE CAR


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

huh? i dont understand?


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*MMM*

SORRY I WANNA NOW WHATS RECOMMEND ME TO MODIFY IN THE CAR


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

well it looks like its got more than enough power for the street, what else would want?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> well it looks like its got more than enough power for the street, what else would want?



he wants to get into the low tens....maybe 9's , he wants to see what else he can put, reiforce the bottom/top end......the last resort will be nitrous...hes planning on getting N-intercooler (some nitrous thing that will cool his engine trough the intercooler.) with his current set up, he should be hitting either very low 11's or high to mid 10's, depends on his skill as a driver


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Well i dont see the stock gearbox holding up, if it gets into the nines.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> Well i dont see the stock gearbox holding up, if it gets into the nines.



6 Speed Gertrag Gearbox is not enogh for the 9's? what do you recomend than? hes got the $ to do it.....just needs good advice....he was planning on using Nitrous....but i told him not to rice it up.........to use only Nitrous to break into the 9's as a last resort. I think the internals are bone stock im not sure...his first post says all he has done on it.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*JAJA*

:balls: JAJAJAJA COOL EMOICON

YES I THINK BE IN THE 10 IF I CAN IN THE 9 BUT I NEED HELP


----------



## szyslack (Jul 1, 2005)

hey how u did to pass emitions with that turbo n exahust is nearly imposible to do it
is a nice ride if its urs


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

szyslack said:


> hey how u did to pass emitions with that turbo n exahust is nearly imposible to do it
> is a nice ride if its urs



the car is in dallas right now, hes going to pick it up tomorrow...do you know where they have RB26 internals? or if the Z-tune internals fit the RB26? thanks


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

im gonna call BS on this thread.

2530's? that looks like a T78 to me.

just from the specs alone, cmon buddy. you put 3 kinds of clutch in there and 2 suspension. 

ganador aero mirrors, where?

os giken cams? that looks like HKS to me.

dont be stupid enough to believe this idiot. hes not fooling me thats for sure.

NISMO ECU and Power FC? WTF! 

this guy is an idiot, god i hate people like this pretending they have a gt-r


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

Loki said:


> the car is in dallas right now, hes going to pick it up tomorrow...do you know where they have RB26 internals? or if the Z-tune internals fit the RB26? thanks


i think you and your friend needs to pack it up and leave for lala land. you guys are the worst.


----------



## neokeoki (Feb 19, 2005)

wow... read the specs again people... this guy is another bullshit artist


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

hahahahah!!! 
another one bites the dust!!!!!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

i knew it!!!
As i asked b4, is it school holidays over in the states?
Oh and the number plates are from NSW n Australia, y didnt u blur them out in the 1st pic?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

OMG why didnt i spot this earlier? I went back to check the plates again and.....
Look at the sign in the background, it says AutoStyle. They are a company in Sydney Australia who import hardcore cars.
Heres the link: http://www.autostyle.com.au/cars_engine.asp 
click make: Nissan, Model: Skyline GTR, then just click search and it should be the 4th one. 
Heres the pic he posted:









U really do smoke the C()CK


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

So this guy is making the whole thing up?

I met him on another forum, and asked me about a good forum for skyline's so i told him about here........but if you guys can asure me his bullshiting so i can put him in his place, at the other place as well. Its fucked up to lie....he said those pics are from the previous owner, that they are OLD.......and he is about to pick up the car tonight....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yUkiO said:


> i think you and your friend needs to pack it up and leave for lala land. you guys are the worst.



Hey first off all im not claiming i own it.....second im just translating for him....if you notice his english sucks balls....all i was trying to do was post asking about info on internals and what other mods where good to start on..... im as pissed as you guys are, and about to post on the other forum his bullshit....if you guys want to join....hit me up i will give you the link to get there, and you can give out the points where you saw its all BS....


Thanks......and i would appreciate you not blaming me for this shit.....ive been in these forums for a while now and im not in the need to BS no one.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

Loki said:


> Hey first off all im not claiming i own it.....second im just translating for him....if you notice his english sucks balls....all i was trying to do was post asking about info on internals and what other mods where good to start on..... im as pissed as you guys are, and about to post on the other forum his bullshit....if you guys want to join....hit me up i will give you the link to get there, and you can give out the points where you saw its all BS....
> 
> 
> Thanks......and i would appreciate you not blaming me for this shit.....ive been in these forums for a while now and im not in the need to BS no one.


sorry. its just that it piss me the hell off people claiming they own something that they dont. and i thought that you are friends with him since it looked like your supporting him. but i do apologize.

didnt it show the first thread he posted that hes lying?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yUkiO said:


> sorry. its just that it piss me the hell off people claiming they own something that they dont. and i thought that you are friends with him since it looked like your supporting him. but i do apologize.
> 
> didnt it show the first thread he posted that hes lying?



I really didnt put much attention......since i trusted him, we met at another forum....its in spanish......he asked me for advice and i recomended this forum (shit ive been here for over a year or so)....its cool though , not like i got butt-hurt but just wanted to point out i wasnt affirming he had the car in his hands! THANKS :thumbup:


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*HI*

Those specs where giving to me by the previous owner, i bought the car that was suppose to be in England, so i think i got jacked, i will pick the car up at Dallas where its said to be, i dont know why you people act like this if all i asked was for advice.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

GRYPHO said:


> Those specs where giving to me by the previous owner, i bought the car that was suppose to be in England, so i think i got jacked, i will pick the car up at Dallas where its said to be, i dont know why you people act like this if all i asked was for advice.


Well you are being ripped off by giving you that spec. You can save your ass by leaving, you are not fooling anybody. You are pissing me the f*ck off.

You can pick up the car from North Dakota for all I care. You can probably ask someone else but you are not getting any advice from real GT-R owners. So what are you getting from lying to yourself and from everyone in this forum? 

I hope someone bans you from all the forum for posting someone else's car, that is just wrong.

If you truly did pay for this and you are "picking" it up in Dallas, then you are stupid. You deserved to be jacked up. I have no time to show pity to someone who is stupid enough to pay someone that is so obviously fake.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL im thinking of that classic Bob Seager song at the start of Beverly Hills Cop 2.
Break down, shake down..........YA BUSTED!

NOW, if you still wanna keep spinning sh!t then consider this. 

I thought id give this guy a couple of chances too. Now ive realised, what kind of c()cksmoker spends 100k on a car and not know what it has? Cmon, your gonna spend 100k on a car and not know the difference between twin 2530s and the To4R in the picture?

You really could have got away with this if:

a. you did a little reasearch and chcked over the info and pics before you posted.

b. I didnt show up knowing that the number plates are Australian (NSW) and Autostyle, the companies sign in the background of the 4th or so picture, wasnt located in Australia and I didnt know about them 

:loser: :loser: :loser: :loser: :loser: :loser: :loser: :loser: :loser: :loser:

Heres the specs as they are from Autostyle, i recommend checking them out guys, these guys own the most hardcore cars!!

1999 NISSAN SKYLINE GTR COUPE 

Colour: White
Registration: ALB 95W (u can almost make it out in the pics  )
ODO: 34000 kms

GOODIES:
HKS T04R Turbo, HKS 264 Degree Cams and Cam Gears, Ported Polished Head, Forged Pistons, 720cc Injectors, SARD Fuel Regulator, APEXi Power FC, Blitz Dual SBC Electronic Boost Controller, HKS Coil Overs, HKS Adjustable Suspension, Carbon Tripple Plate Clutch, 4' Titanium Exhaust and Carbon Fibre Bonnet.

YUKIO: In your above post you quoted numb nuts saying the car was from England, i know that they ARE Australian plates, but for all you guys that dont, have a look at English plates, there like a foot longer!
Also with what i hear about your emissions you guys would have trouble importing it wouldnt you? Then theres the case of having it tuned, in this situation you would have a tuner, plus being the monkey this guy is not knowing anything, you would ask for your tuners help wouldnt you?

:loser: Break down, shake down..........YA BUSTED! :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahaha,,,,,,,,,NICE.......he got OWNED than!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Check it out, tell me what you think:

Go to: http://www.autostyle.com.au/ 
Go to: "Our cars" from the top bar menu.
Then select nissan under the make and Skyline GTR under the model, its the 4th one.

Now go back to the bar menu at the top and select "Contact us" As u can see its in Beverly Hills but in New South Wales, Australia.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> Check it out, tell me what you think:
> 
> Go to: http://www.autostyle.com.au/
> Go to: "Our cars" from the top bar menu.
> ...



BUUUHAHAHAHAHAHA OWNED!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, that kind of sucks to see these people get owned soo bad that they dont do research in what they are buying.. just another people to be gullabol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> wow, that kind of sucks to see these people get owned soo bad that they dont do research in what they are buying.. just another people to be gullabol


hes only 17....maybe thats the reason?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> hes only 17....maybe thats the reason?


NVM, i retract my statement..


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> NVM, i retract my statement..


no... thats no reason... cmon a 17 year old buying a skyline..........
plz..... wut are the chances hes THAT rich/spoiled....
besides im only 17 and i know alot about cars but nothing compared to some of the other ppl here and i saw at first glance that that wuz a freaking single turbo and those
cams are not w/e they say b/c what other company makes them purple....


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

exactly right, they are easy things to spot, if u have a good idea of what your on about. 
Wish i knew that much when i was 17 :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well update on this GT-R scandal......in a mexican forum hes getting flamed preatty bad....also hes trying to contac the third party guy to get his money back....at the moment he doest talk to me because he said i turned back on him and flamed him, i only supported him because i totalty belived him....but than this came up.......OMG....im still trying to give him advice on how he can get his $ back, but thats about it....


BTW......On those forums they all think the SRT4 is GODLIKE...and that nothing can beat it......also that the STOCK vette and Camaro are like the BOMB....


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> well update on this GT-R scandal......in a mexican forum hes getting flamed preatty bad....also hes trying to contac the third party guy to get his money back....at the moment he doest talk to me because he said i turned back on him and flamed him, i only supported him because i totalty belived him....but than this came up.......OMG....im still trying to give him advice on how he can get his $ back, but thats about it....
> 
> 
> BTW......On those forums they all think the SRT4 is GODLIKE...and that nothing can beat it......also that the STOCK vette and Camaro are like the BOMB....


plz!!! give us a link to the site that worships the domestic rice!!!!!!!!!!
so that we can all have a good giggle as we take out out Nissan beast and tame those of the pathetic rice dweebs with civics and neons.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> exactly right, they are easy things to spot, if u have a good idea of what your on about.
> Wish i knew that much when i was 17 :cheers:


:banana: :banana: :banana:
lol i feel inferior to u ppl now b.c im so young and .. fresh to this game...
so u think ill be a smarty as time passes????
i mean iv learned more shit on this site in a week than i did 4 years reading stuff in magazines like super street and turbo...
lol but i think thats how it is with most forums like this....
I wuz all into computers (still am) and i learned sooooo much crap on forums like after a week or so and built my own :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

new update!

I spoke to him last night (msn) and he told me hes leaving today (wednesday) to pick up the car in Dallas...he seams cofident that hes getting it...i just hope its not a prank and he gets kidnapped..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> Check it out, tell me what you think:
> 
> Go to: http://www.autostyle.com.au/
> Go to: "Our cars" from the top bar menu.
> ...


 yeah, i was gonna post that there is no auto style shop In dallas, texas. I have been to dallas numerous times and never once heard of anything like that. 

this kid is an idiot. He hasnt spent any money on this car. Come on Loki, you're smarter than that.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> yeah, i was gonna post that there is no auto style shop In dallas, texas. I have been to dallas numerous times and never once heard of anything like that.
> 
> this kid is an idiot. He hasnt spent any money on this car. Come on Loki, you're smarter than that.



Supposely he went to Dallas today to pick it up, but i told him " how the hell will you pick up a car in Dallas.......that is in Australia? wtf you gonna teleport it?"  his SRT4 just got stollen a few months ago...and now this....geez...kids.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe hes just making it all up for sympathy rather than flaming?
If he is legit, my sypathy is with him.

[High-Coctane] im 24 and know sweet FA on cars, you do learn alot by reading and observing forums.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

The stock vette is the bomb

Name one car with over 400 hp and lbft of torque and a 6.0 liter motor that can get 29 mpg highway.

You cant.

Btw, i knew it was bullshit from the beginning. Just didnt want to say anything. Those pictures were taken professionally as you can tell.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*MTA*



am3rican said:


> The stock vette is the bomb
> 
> Name one car with over 400 hp and lbft of torque and a 6.0 liter motor that can get 29 mpg highway.
> 
> ...


MTA MADRE CONTIGO PINCHE LOKI NETA NOMAS ANDAS DANDOLES CUERDA A ESTOS PENDEJOS DEJA K PASEN LAS COSAS HABER SI ME VOY PORK A ESTE WEY LE SALIO OTRO PROBLEMA YA K TENGA CARRO O DINERO LES VIENES A CHISMEAR SI NO SEGUIRAN DICIENDO PURAS PENDEJADAS K NI SABEN


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

As Will Ferrell would say "What, You know I don't speak spanish!!"


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

James, what movies that from? Night @ the Roxbury? Will Ferrel is tops, i miss him on SNL!


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

thats ron burgundy.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

GRYPHO said:


> MTA MADRE CONTIGO PINCHE LOKI NETA NOMAS ANDAS DANDOLES CUERDA A ESTOS PENDEJOS DEJA K PASEN LAS COSAS HABER SI ME VOY PORK A ESTE WEY LE SALIO OTRO PROBLEMA YA K TENGA CARRO O DINERO LES VIENES A CHISMEAR SI NO SEGUIRAN DICIENDO PURAS PENDEJADAS K NI SABEN


good for you noob.

at least i dont pretend to have a skyline


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

GRYPHO said:


> Those specs where giving to me by the previous owner, i bought the car that was suppose to be in England, so i think i got jacked, i will pick the car up at Dallas where its said to be, i dont know why you people act like this if all i asked was for advice.


 What happened to your bad enlish and all caps? Why not join the rest of us and wish for a skyline, instead of pretending to have one. 

am3rican, I take pics like that. Anyone can. Its called using a " tri-pod" and what I like to call " good lighting". It only takes a few tries to figure it out. 

anyways, someone lock and delete this SOB. this is like the 500th time on of these threads has popped up.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

aw...now hes upset..... He said that all im doing is getting you guys to flame him....that your all a bunch of assholes (he included me!) and that the guy had another problem so when he gets the car or his money back he will tell us.... :fluffy:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

GRYPHO, u did this 2 yourself, where are the mods to close this bullsh!t anyways?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> GRYPHO, u did this 2 yourself, where are the mods to close this bullsh!t anyways?



ishadoff!! where you at!!!.....close this BS!......this kid is already butt-hurt!


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*JAJA*

JAJAJA VIENES CORRIENDO A DECIRLES K SON UNOS PENDEJOS K ONDA CONTIGO? NI PEX ASI AHI GENTE LLAMANDOME NIÑO? LO BUENO K ESTAS DE MI LADO NO?Y SIGO EN BRONCAS CON ESTE WEY


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

its like mechagodzilla came upon thee and wrecked everything you ever dream


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

yUkiO said:


> its like mechagodzilla came upon thee and wrecked everything you ever dream


HAHAHA...priceless


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Maybe hes just making it all up for sympathy rather than flaming?
> If he is legit, my sypathy is with him.
> 
> [High-Coctane] im 24 and know sweet FA on cars, you do learn alot by reading and observing forums.


you umm......
mispelled my name there....
:loser: :loser: :loser: 
lol


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

yUkiO said:


> its like mechagodzilla came upon thee and wrecked everything you ever dream


lol that Mclarean is Riced out with that big ass spoiler


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

GRYPHO said:


> JAJAJA VIENES CORRIENDO A DECIRLES K SON UNOS PENDEJOS K ONDA CONTIGO? NI PEX ASI AHI GENTE LLAMANDOME NIÑO? LO BUENO K ESTAS DE MI LADO NO?Y SIGO EN BRONCAS CON ESTE WEY



Aun no te han resuelto?

------------------------------

Grypho still has some problems with the fool that took his money....should he press charges? or kick his ass?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

tell him to just get a ford probe and corn the sh*t out of it


----------



## ekstatixx (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH THIS CAR. I FLEW TO DALLAS/ FORT WORTH TO PICK UP A blue 99 gtr v-spec last year, and i flew down there from wisconsin, and the whole deal turned out to be fake. i wasted 1000 bucks flying there and back, and taxi charges. i hope it works out better for you, if this is real. whatnot


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so you got jacked? well now hes looking at another car its a 97 Supra Turbo with about 580HP....they want 6g's cash......i told him thats insane....a Supra T is about 8g's right now...plus they want to use Square Trade, and the guy is also in england but supposely the car is in New York....you guys think this is a set up?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Loki said:


> so you got jacked? well now hes looking at another car its a 97 Supra Turbo with about 580HP....they want 6g's cash......i told him thats insane....a Supra T is about 8g's right now...plus they want to use Square Trade, and the guy is also in england but supposely the car is in New York....you guys think this is a set up?


yes. scam it is


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

am3rican said:


> yes. scam it is



so this Square Trade thing......are they just using this as a hook? or is that really suppouse to be secure.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

he got rolled cos he paid the deposit b4 the car got there didnt he?
I still think hes full of sh!t


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Loki said:


> well now hes looking at another car its a 97 Supra Turbo with about 580HP....they want 6g's cash......i told him thats insane....a Supra T is about 8g's right now...plus they want to use Square Trade, and the guy is also in england but supposely the car is in New York....you guys think this is a set up?


I can't believe he actually thinks this is real, a 97 Supra Turbo with 580HP for 6grand LOL. This guy really needs to do some research on stuff he is buying before he gets taken for an idiot AGAIN. I mean come on tell one place you can buy any 97 Supra for 6K, it is called a SCAM!!!! If the deal is to good to be true than guess what IT PROBABLY IS.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

I mean a s13 with an SR20DET for 6's and minor mods is reasonable, but a SUPRA!!!?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> I mean a s13 with an SR20DET for 6's and minor mods is reasonable, but a SUPRA!!!?


yea if the front bumper is missing...
I bet a mint condition shell runs more than that for a Supra


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> no... thats no reason... cmon a 17 year old buying a skyline..........
> plz..... wut are the chances hes THAT rich/spoiled....
> besides im only 17 and i know alot about cars but nothing compared to some of the other ppl here and i saw at first glance that that wuz a freaking single turbo and those
> cams are not w/e they say b/c what other company makes them purple....


oh, i know some young kids that are spoiled and have 30K evo's and shit, but i meant it that his ignorance prevails due to his age... you can be very knowledgable at 17 but the bargain price will superseede your common sense at times. he's young, so he doesn't know this shit is a scam, shit he is still looking for a monster of a car for dirt cheap b/ci guess he didn't learn the first time.. he deserved to get scam if he believes he can get all these high hp cars for cheap..


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lol hes stupid iof i had enough money 2 spend almost 100k on a car... cmon.. if you truly want speed....GET THAT NEW VETT with the supercharger and carbon fiber everywere for like what 80k!?!??!
80k for like 600 hp and the lightness of a sports car..... wtf is that???
that my friend is a BARGINE ferrari!! lol


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Sorry, just read through this thread. I call BS and it's gone on long enough.


----------

